# Ambassador 5500C 35 yrs old



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

I have an old Ambassador 5500C I've had since I was a teen. Was wondering if that reel is worth repairing. I've got some gear problems from when I dropped it. I'm not sure I want it for saltwater but I caught a many a muskies with that reel years ago.


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Retire the reel. I have an ambassador from my high school days. It's retired and I have a lot of good memories of useing it and the Eagle Claw rod it was on. Both retired and out of service.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Ambassadeur 5500C Reel*

My Ambassador 5500C is about that old, but still in use.

I fish freshwater only with it and keep it properly cleaned and lubricated.

Lots of memories also because it's been a good 'un.

Original question answer: Probably not much. People won't pay too much for reparable thumbbusters. JMHO C2


----------



## elm_tx (May 3, 2010)

Is it "worth" repairing? I think that is up to you. I just recently handed off my first ever baitcaster (5500C) to Dipsay to have it cleaned and brought back to life. It probably has no value to anyone other than myself. But I caught a ton of fish on it way back when, and while I'm throwing much more expensive reels now, I would really like to put it back on an old ugly stick and take it out again. It's worth it to me, but probably not the next guy... jmho


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

My Ambassadeurs (5xxx and 6xxx) are my go to reels for bay fishing and light offshore and some are the old version (pre C3). I believe there was only one major design change in the reels, so as far as I'm concerned it's still a very fishable reel. Besides, I don't like "squashed" reels, I like round ones. If you don't want it, send it to me.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Retire it. You can buy a brand new one at Academy for less than it will cost to fix your old one. Notice I didnt say throw it away.

Heck put it up on your mantle as a memento of your youth.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Ambassadeur Reels*

I have Ambassadeur reels all the way from the 5000A to the 6500 CS Mag Elite with a 6000C and a 5500C in the middle.

All are fished hard. I do have some Penns and Shimanos and some spinning reels, but when the going gets tough; the tough get going!

All are spooled with monofilament.!

BTW: some good looking plugs in your avatar. C2


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*5500*

Im with you Charlie2 .I have several .Yea when your chunkin 1/4 oz they probably ain't the best.But when it comes to Big TW and heavy lures or bait with some weight and or cork or no cork.There hard to beat. 
They are TUFF and hold up to SW, good line capacity,good drag ;well 30Y+ speaks for itself...cva34

Yes I love my Curdoes and Stradic .But I've caught thousands of fish on Garcia and Abu Garcia,I will not count them out tell I can't get parts and good Lord willing ,I will continue to. (live ,get parts,catch fish)


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

i just serviced all mine abu garica 5000, 5500, and 6500s, they are still my go to reel especially paired with ugly stick..every single one it over 20 yrs old, had it since i was 13 and caught lots lots of fish on it..i say repair it and get another 30 yrs out of it!!


----------

